# Desi Size Photos



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I still haven't gotten used to how inbetween sized Desi is. I've had a toy poodle and I've had a normal sized standard (24 inches) and I have Danno (27+ inches). At 9 months Desi is full grown and less than 22 inches.










Hubby adores how small he is, thinks he's just perfect. I'm sure I'll get there, hopefully once we start agility and he's traveling with me a lot more. I definitely love the idea of not having to keep the Danno sized crate out permanently. Still, I'm going through size adjustment pains. And it doesn't help that my sister just adopted a 9 month old Great Dane that resembles a small pony more than a dog. 

His personality is just getting sweeter and sweeter the more he settles in, and he's gorgeous when he's in motion, but when he's just laying there next to Danno, that's when I wish he was either a big Spoo or a Toy. I must have some deep-seated MPoo bias that I didn't realize. More proof I'm crazy, I guess. :alien2:

Anyone else experience this when downsizing from Spoo to Mpoo, etc.? 














Also, can I just say photographing (indoors) a dark solid dog next to a bright white dog is ERRGHGHGHG!

And while I'm on about color, whenever I use the flash on him Desi looks more brown than black. In person he looks charcoal black (meaning black with grey tint not blue tint). But his eyes definitely have this ring of brownish color to them. Will ask the breeder when we go to visit next week but thought I'd post a recent flash photo for feedback. His mom is a parti black /white.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

He has got the sweetest face and to be honest if he was as big as Danno it might be a bit much to have two that size. My Billy is 29 inches and he is always banging into things,he is very clumsy,don't think he understands his size stops him squeezing through certain size gaps! My hubby wanted another standard but I knew I couldn't manage two big ones although if I could have got hold of a small standard like Desi that would have been ideal. I got a miniature poodle instead and she is quite small at the moment at 5 months,hoping she will grow a bit bigger,but her and Billy play nicely together,I know if I'd had another standard the wrestling together and rough play would have done my head in! Billy lays on the floor to play with Tia and it's quite gentle play really,well he is gentle,she hangs off his face and play growls whereas he is completely quiet apart from making these dear little play noises! Desi and Danno look like they get on so well,I'm sure you have got lots of lovely times to come.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Lab Free, Woo Hoo!!!*

Aww, such a cute photo with the bully stick!
---

After the first weekend, there really hasn't been a lot of Desi/Danno play. The Bromance is still there but they've definitely taken it down a notch intensity wise.

That said, this is our first weekend in a while with none of the trainee dogs in the house. Just our pet dogs finally. We are 100% lab free for 2.5 full days. :cheers2: 

It's so blissfully quiet and calm in the house. Restful even - except for the cat Meowing her displeasure at being left out of my lap. 

Wonder if Danno will perk back up now that things are a little more settled. I so enjoyed those play noises you describe with Tia & Billy when Danno was doing them Desi's first weekend. Definitely noises to warm a poodle mama heart.

This is much more the usual scene with us:


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Another Desi photo, just because*

Awful camera phone photo of Desi at dinner tonight, but it shows his size well so thought I'd add. I bought that backpack when I thought we'd be getting a puppy - it's only sized through 20 lbs and it's just barely able to buckle around Desi's chest. He's too big for the small stuff and too small for the big stuff. He's like Goldilocks the dog. Oh, well, it just means more excuse to shop for him. 










We're going to try and get a lot more urban experiences with Desi this weekend since I don't have the public access dog to work with. He's so nervous with car noises and whiny babies and chairs moving and all those normal human sounds in the city that he won't even eat treats. So we aren't doing any training in these environments, just working on desensitizing. And while I'd much rather he be curious than just alert, he's at least progressing past fear AND, Zero barking. Yay for small favors.

On the one hand it's frustrating knowing we would be progressing much faster if I'd had him as a puppy and could have socialized him earlier, but on the other hand, being able to take him places and not worry about how long it's been since we went potty is so nice when it takes you an hour to get anywhere.

I wonder if that's part of it. Maybe if I'd seen him grow up his size wouldn't be so odd to me. It's kind of like he's frozen in puppyhood in my eyes right now. Which is ironic since most people adore puppies and I'm a 3 - 5 years old is just starting to be perfect kinda person.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am just like you. Puppies are lovely but I prefer a fully mature dog,much calmer. When we got Tia at 8 weeks she was tiny,and everyone was fussing her,but I kept thinking I can't wait for her to get bigger so I can take her out walking with Billy. I used to worry about him treading on her or us squashing her on the bed at night. At 5 months she is much sturdier and her little personality is coming through,find her much more interesting now! Billy was big when we got him at 8 months and I wish I could have had him from a bit younger as I would have started his training sooner but you just have to work from the stage ou get them at dont you. Billy is much better now,everyone has noticed how training him is improving his excitement and calming him down. Waiting for our TTouch DVD to come,the book has been interesting reading,and both me and hubby are keen to doing it on both dogs,it's supposed to help dogs behaviour,don't know if you have heard of it. If you look at TTouch on google it gives you lots of info.
Just shown hubby Desi,he said ah he is so small but he looks really sweet. I would never mind a smaller standard.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lovely and happy looking dogs. Such sweet expressions.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweet looking pup! That still is a very normal size, by the way. Not at all uncommon. . My D is 21.5 inches tall which is just a delightful size!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Ciscley said:


> I still haven't gotten used to how inbetween sized Desi is. I've had a toy poodle and I've had a normal sized standard (24 inches) and I have Danno (27+ inches). At 9 months Desi is full grown and less than 22 inches.
> ...
> 
> His personality is just getting sweeter and sweeter the more he settles in, and he's gorgeous when he's in motion, but when he's just laying there next to Danno, that's when I wish he was either a big Spoo or a Toy. I must have some deep-seated MPoo bias that I didn't realize.


I think many of us have more of a deep-seated size bias than we think. I LOVE the small standard size. 20-22 inches is PERFECT!!! I am just now beginning to realize that not everyone "knows" this and yet it seems so very obvious to me. LOL. A few days ago I was walking in the park with a friend who has owned many poodles when we saw a big cream spoo, maybe about 26 or 27 inches with a sturdy build. My friend took one look at this dog and was smitten. She just said that she was completely drawn to this size and body type. Not me! I am completely drawn like a magnet to the small, pretty spoos. My Cammie is 21.5 inches and about 32 pounds and she is my idea of perfection. I love everything about the way she looks and moves. And I love Desi too. He looks just perfect to me!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Misha is 8 months old now and a bit under 23 inches. He's still tiny for a spoo to me, and it took some emotional adjustment as silly as that sounds. I realize now that he's a great size to take everywhere but I think I keep him fluffy because it gives him a bit more in the size department. How goofy is that? I know he's not actually considered small for a spoo, but every other spoo I've been around has at least several inches on him. He is perfect though and when he gets the zoomies I'm very glad he isn't a bigger boy. Both your poodles are gorgeous by the way.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Ciscley said:


> I still haven't gotten used to how inbetween sized Desi is. I've had a toy poodle and I've had a normal sized standard (24 inches) and I have Danno (27+ inches). At 9 months Desi is full grown and less than 22 inches.
> ...
> 
> His personality is just getting sweeter and sweeter the more he settles in, and he's gorgeous when he's in motion, but when he's just laying there next to Danno, that's when I wish he was either a big Spoo or a Toy. I must have some deep-seated MPoo bias that I didn't realize.


I think many of us have more of a deep-seated size bias than we think. I LOVE the small standard size. 20-22 inches is PERFECT!!! I am just now beginning to realize that not everyone "knows" this and yet it seems so very obvious to me. LOL. A few days ago I was walking in the park with a friend who has owned many poodles when we saw a big cream spoo, maybe about 26 inches with a sturdy build. My friend took one look at this dog and was smitten. She just said that she was completely drawn to this size and body type. Not me! I am completely drawn like a magnet to the small, pretty spoos. My Cammie is 21.5 inches and about 32 pounds and she is my idea of perfection. I love everything about the way she looks and moves. And I love Desi too. He looks just perfect to me!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

peppersb said:


> I think many of us have more of a deep-seated size bias than we think. I LOVE the small standard size. 20-22 inches is PERFECT!!! I am just now beginning to realize that not everyone "knows" this and yet it seems so very obvious to me. LOL.


I was doing really good focusing on the positives and trying to "convert" but then my sister rescued the Great Dane puppy (Kadee) and it pushed all of my big dog love buttons. I need to go volunteer to police her yard of dane sized poop. Or pay her dog food bill for a month. That might help put things in perspective. 



Vixen said:


> Misha is 8 months old now and a bit under 23 inches. He's still tiny for a spoo to me, and it took some emotional adjustment as silly as that sounds.


Thank you so much for commenting. I feel like such a bad mommy admitting it myself because I know size shouldn't matter, but then Danno comes over and gives me one of his rare cuddles on the couch (he's actually taller than me when we sit side by side on the couch) and leaning into his neck is just the best thing ever. 

Still, it was a fabulous weekend with just the D boys + Roxy. I definitely prefer a small spoo to a large anything else any day of the week.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Sweet looking pup! That still is a very normal size, by the way. Not at all uncommon. . My D is 21.5 inches tall which is just a delightful size!


I think that's why it bugs me, it's like it has to be something in my head that makes me *see* him as small when really he's not. Because it's only in certain situations that I really notice it. 

I desperately want to "convert", to drink the juice and be thrilled about the size. Poor baby deserves a mommy who thinks he's perfect, not picks on his short legs and big balls.

I also wonder if it's the fact that there aren't many full blooded spoos around me. Most of what I see are doodles or BYB poodles like the situation Danno was rescued from. Maybe that's where the expectation for over sized comes from? :confused3:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I think a lot depends on the breeding lines. Billy is a very big boy,and his breeder tends to have very big standards. I don't think it's deliberate,it's just how they seem to turn out. We had Billys great great great uncle and he was absolutely huge. Our second boy was about 26 inches and seemed small to us although he was bigger than most standards we saw. English breeders are breeding smaller standards now as they prefer them in the show ring. More important to me and I'm sure most people is how healthy they are,not their size. 
In England,most standards are around 22 to 24,u don't see many really big ones. I love Billy so much and I just hope he lives to an older age than my other two did.


----------

